# More than one year



## Tisia

Thanks for reply. I have another question:
More than  one year in Finnish, would it be Yli yksi vuosi or Yli vuoden?


----------



## allwords

Tizha said:
			
		

> Thanks for reply. I have another question:
> More than one year in Finnish, would it be Yli yksi vuosi or Yli vuoden?


 Both are correct, and there are many more that are! Depends entirely on the context. If you give me complete sentences I can translate them for you.


----------



## Tisia

Kiitos vastauksesta
Let's say 
I have been studying Finnish for more than one year.
or
I saw this movie more than one year ago.

Kiitoksia
Tizha


----------



## allwords

Tizha said:
			
		

> Kiitos vastauksesta
> Let's say
> I have been studying Finnish for more than one year.
> or
> I saw this movie more than one year ago.
> 
> Kiitoksia
> Tizha


 Olen opiskellut suomea (suomen kieltä) yli vuoden. Näin tämän elokuvan yli vuosi sitten. It has been more than a year : "Siitä on yli yksi vuosi."


----------



## Tisia

kiitos teille paljon, allwords.


----------



## Jana337

Tizha, please open new threads for new questions

Jana


----------



## Tisia

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Tizha, please open new threads for new questions
> 
> Jana





sure Jana


----------

